# IPAD Pro vs Normal ?



## ed buller

Hi

my son has nicked my ipad7. I need a new one. I'd like to use Staffpad with Berlin ( strings and woods ) and Cinebrass and Perc. Will i need a Ipad Pro or are the new Ipads OK ?

best

ed


----------



## nolotrippen

You'll probably want as much screen real estate as you can get for the music progs.


----------



## JohnG

Yeah. It's expensive but I bought the Pro and am very happy I did, _especially_ for looking at scores. Any smaller would drive me bonkers.


----------



## vitocorleone123

There's no NEED for the Pro. But big screens are nice.


----------



## ed buller

vitocorleone123 said:


> There's no NEED for the Pro. But big screens are nice.


 I doesn't run faster ?

e


----------



## emasters

Pro is worth the extra cost. StaffPad on my 2018 Pro is fantastic. Really the best scoring experience I've had (though, I'm not an engraver, so do need the extra features of a desktop notation program).


----------



## vitocorleone123

ed buller said:


> I doesn't run faster ?
> 
> e



Honestly, I haven't dug into that. They run the same gen CPU, but the Pro one is a beefier. But it also has a slightly higher screen resolution which means it takes a little more oomph to power. It probably depends on the application. You'd need to have specialized needs to warrant a Pro vs the 10.2 right now - until Apple refreshes the Pro line. Of course, music can very much be such a need.


----------



## dcoscina

I'd either go Pro (11" is what I have though I'd love the 12.9") or if money is a factor, Air4 which has the new A14 chip and more ram. Basic ipad will do smaller arrangements but I don't think you can get away with larger orchestral renderings.


----------



## erikradbo

I’m also about to invest in an iPad for staffpad use. New iPad Air is released today and I will await the reviews and benchmarks but in Sweden the price difference to pro is even bigger (around 699 vs 999 for cheapest model), so will most likely go for air. Don’t think 10.9 screen will be too small, nice to have something that’s easy to hold and move around.


----------



## sndmarks

I use iPad Pro for score study, score review, and sketching/notetaking and use a standard iPad for everything else.


----------



## gh0stwrit3r

I bought the iPad Pro 12.9 inch with 512GB in June this year. Planning to use it for years!

And yes, the screen size is very comfortable when composing in StaffPad and doing score studies. So if you can afford it, I would go for this.

Watching films on it is also a wonderful experience


----------



## PaulieDC

I've owned the 12.9" iPad Pro from 2015, 2017 and now 2018. I use both the 2018 Pro and a standard 7th Gen 10.2" I got on sale for 300 bucks. The cheap one is for vids, reading, text messages, etc etc. But for all "art" work I can't suggest the 12.9 pro enough. There's no single reason but all the features add up to a no-brainer. The screen is pretty incredible, blows away non-pro. The speed even of the 2018 Pro is totally fluid, the 2020 has to be even better. For StaffPad, 12.9 is a given size-wise. Pro has more ram I believe and these things do get choked up. BUT, the #1 reason to buy the Pro for your purposes is that the Pro uses Apple Pencil 2. The others use the 1st generation Pencil. Both write absolutely amazing, but you have to stick the original pencil into the lightning connector to charge it or use this tiny weird adapter on a cable. It gets TEDIOUS, trust me. The Pro uses the No 2 Pencil (ha) which magnetically sticks to the side of the iPad and charges wirelessly. It's always charged and I wouldn't trade that for all the meatballs in Venice. And yes, the Pencil is mandatory, forget third party styli. Just using it for notes in Goodnotes is worth price of admission, there is absolutely NO LAG. You really really want that for staffpad.

OK, soapbox over!


----------



## erikradbo

PaulieDC said:


> I've owned the 12.9" iPad Pro from 2015, 2017 and now 2018. I use both the 2018 Pro and a standard 7th Gen 10.2" I got on sale for 300 bucks. The cheap one is for vids, reading, text messages, etc etc. But for all "art" work I can't suggest the 12.9 pro enough. There's no single reason but all the features add up to a no-brainer. The screen is pretty incredible, blows away non-pro. The speed even of the 2018 Pro is totally fluid, the 2020 has to be even better. For StaffPad, 12.9 is a given size-wise. Pro has more ram I believe and these things do get choked up. BUT, the #1 reason to buy the Pro for your purposes is that the Pro uses Apple Pencil 2. The others use the 1st generation Pencil. Both write absolutely amazing, but you have to stick the original pencil into the lightning connector to charge it or use this tiny weird adapter on a cable. It gets TEDIOUS, trust me. The Pro uses the No 2 Pencil (ha) which magnetically sticks to the side of the iPad and charges wirelessly. It's always charged and I wouldn't trade that for all the meatballs in Venice. And yes, the Pencil is mandatory, forget third party styli. Just using it for notes in Goodnotes is worth price of admission, there is absolutely NO LAG. You really really want that for staffpad.
> 
> OK, soapbox over!



Thanks for this thorough recommendation. However, it seems like the new air can do most of this, including a very similar screen and pencil 2. Well, the reviews aren't out yet, so we'll just have to wait and see, or could you find any specs of the pro that the new air doesn't have, that you think makes the difference...except screen size?


----------



## PaulieDC

erikradbo said:


> Thanks for this thorough recommendation. However, it seems like the new air can do most of this, including a very similar screen and pencil 2. Well, the reviews aren't out yet, so we'll just have to wait and see, or could you find any specs of the pro that the new air doesn't have, that you think makes the difference...except screen size?


I just looked it up. The Air uses the No.2 Pencil, has pretty much the same screen, USB-C connector like the pro (that's big, opens up the world... MIDI controllers NOT needing Camera Connection Kit, etc), and I do NOT believe the processor question even needs to be asked, these things are so stupid fast especially since they all run on NVMe RAM, it really doesn't matter. The two things that are different from the Pro that REALLY matter are, the Air has a 10.9 screen, Pro has up to 12.9, and the Air max storage is 256GB, where the Pro goes up to 1TB, and you PAY for it believe me. I have 256GB on my Pro and my iPhone 11 Pro Max, and both are never more than half full. If you are planning on shooting a ton of video, 256GB will max out. Otherwise, you'll be fine. And of course the camera system on the pro is more elaborate, if that's important.

For running StaffPad and other music utilities, it comes down to screen size: 12.9 Pro is $1,099 with 256GB storage, 10.9 Air is $749 with 256GB. I don't suggest the 64GB Air, unless you are sure you won't have other media content and will utilize OneDrive or iCloud. However I believe 256GB will future-proof for when additional plugins and libraries emerge for StaffPad and whatever else comes along.

Is $350 more for the 12.9" screen worth it? If you have the cash, I'd do it. The real estate on a 12.9 is a luxury but I have zero regrets (after getting past sticker shock). But if you need to keep the price in a sane range and are OK with the smaller screen, the Air has everything you'll need and a better price tag. Don't forget the Pencil ain't cheap!

Last, whatever model you get, a https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07KFXPWG8/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (case like this) is very helpful because it keeps the Pencil stored against the iPad so it's always charged. Apple's cases are horribly over priced... this brand is quite good. It just make be a while before a version that fits either newer iPad is available. Same goes for a tempered glass screen protector: I found ONE manufacturer that makes a https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07KLRLZZH/?coliid=I3TU2BSBVY1CBB&colid=2FWJSYPRKZL20&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it (glass protector that's a matte finish), and it works SO well cutting the glare. It's still smooth like glass just the gloss reflection mostly gone. LOVE it. Again you'll need to see what fits the version you buy. There's a plastic protector called PaperLike that graphic artists like because it gives the "tooth" of paper, but I'm used to glass and it's a lot quieter. Anyway, there's the list of options!


----------



## erikradbo

PaulieDC said:


> I just looked it up. The Air uses the No.2 Pencil, has pretty much the same screen, USB-C connector like the pro (that's big, opens up the world... MIDI controllers NOT needing Camera Connection Kit, etc), and I do NOT believe the processor question even needs to be asked, these things are so stupid fast especially since they all run on NVMe RAM, it really doesn't matter. The two things that are different from the Pro that REALLY matter are, the Air has a 10.9 screen, Pro has up to 12.9, and the Air max storage is 256GB, where the Pro goes up to 1TB, and you PAY for it believe me. I have 256GB on my Pro and my iPhone 11 Pro Max, and both are never more than half full. If you are planning on shooting a ton of video, 256GB will max out. Otherwise, you'll be fine. And of course the camera system on the pro is more elaborate, if that's important.
> 
> For running StaffPad and other music utilities, it comes down to screen size: 12.9 Pro is $1,099 with 256GB storage, 10.9 Air is $749 with 256GB. I don't suggest the 64GB Air, unless you are sure you won't have other media content and will utilize OneDrive or iCloud. However I believe 256GB will future-proof for when additional plugins and libraries emerge for StaffPad and whatever else comes along.
> 
> Is $350 more for the 12.9" screen worth it? If you have the cash, I'd do it. The real estate on a 12.9 is a luxury but I have zero regrets (after getting past sticker shock). But if you need to keep the price in a sane range and are OK with the smaller screen, the Air has everything you'll need and a better price tag. Don't forget the Pencil ain't cheap!




Thanks again, very helpful. I'm pretty sure I will go for the air, here in Sweden the prices for the 256 models of air vs pro 12.9 is $879 vs $1369. A whopping $490 in price difference, and that's converting the currency nicely, it's actually a bit more than that. It seems like people using around 11" screens are fine with Staffpad and it also makes it a little easier to handle especially for other uses.

I was initially thinking about the 64 GB version, since I understood that ALL of the Berlin libraries only occupied a total go around 8GB. But, you're probably right, that's probably a regret 1-2 years from now. 



PaulieDC said:


> Last, whatever model you get, a https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07KFXPWG8/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (case like this) is very helpful because it keeps the Pencil stored against the iPad so it's always charged. Apple's cases are horribly over priced... this brand is quite good. It just make be a while before a version that fits either newer iPad is available. Same goes for a tempered glass screen protector: I found ONE manufacturer that makes a https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07KLRLZZH/?coliid=I3TU2BSBVY1CBB&colid=2FWJSYPRKZL20&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it (glass protector that's a matte finish), and it works SO well cutting the glare. It's still smooth like glass just the gloss reflection mostly gone. LOVE it. Again you'll need to see what fits the version you buy. There's a plastic protector called PaperLike that graphic artists like because it gives the "tooth" of paper, but I'm used to glass and it's a lot quieter. Anyway, there's the list of options!



Yea, was currently looking at different screen protectors, the paperlike is heavily advertised, but it seems like there are good options. The one you recommend is matte but still with a glass-like finish? Don't you find it a bit slippery? I'd probably go for something more paper-y, this review gives a very clear recommendation of Paperlike vs cheaper competitor: 



Case looks great...just have to see what's available over here.


----------



## PaulieDC

erikradbo said:


> Yea, was currently looking at different screen protectors, the paperlike is heavily advertised, but it seems like there are good options. The one you recommend is matte but still with a glass-like finish? Don't you find it a bit slippery? I'd probably go for something more paper-y, this review gives a very clear recommendation of Paperlike vs cheaper competitor:


Yes, the protector I listed is matte but smooth as glass. I'm totally used to that, I don't need the SHUSH of a paper-like finish. It sounds like you prefer that, so yes, go for PaperLike. It's the standard among digital graphics artists. I tried an off-brand and it was actually like plastic with spray glue, it was horrible, lol! Go for the real deal even though it's a bit expensive. And, you're welcome! I agree, save the bucks and get the Air.


----------



## GtrString

Dont set up regrets, go with a pro 128gb. It will be a joy for 5 years+


----------



## ste3z

Does anyone know the storage requirements for all of the additional libraries that you can buy for StaffPad? Is there a list somewhere that has this info? Is 128gb truly enough space in the long run to have a fully kitted out StaffPad set up?

I read that the OS takes up about 10-13gb, so you are left with about 115gb of space on a brand new tablet. I saw above that all the berlin libraries are only 8gb, that's pretty incredible compression... is that for real? What about the rest?

I'm trying to decide between the iPad Pro 128gb or 256gb model. If anyone has some insights here it would be really appreciated.


----------



## erikradbo

GtrString said:


> Dont set up regrets, go with a pro 128gb. It will be a joy for 5 years+



The benchmarks has started to come in, and it's very close between air and pro, air even wins in single core and just behind in multicore. More RAM and slightly higher frequency on the screen update seem to be the only reason if you're not going for the bigger screen, which I'm not.


----------



## el-bo

erikradbo said:


> The benchmarks has started to come in, and it's very close between air and pro, air even wins in single core and just behind in multicore. More RAM and slightly higher frequency on the screen update seem to be the only reason if you're not going for the bigger screen, which I'm not.



Anyone planning on activities that are pen-heavy, the Pro seems worth the extra dosh. The screen-refresh rate is apparently pretty noticeable, between the two. Also, the screen digitiser on the Pro used to be closer to the glass (Laminated to the pixels?), which apparently made for an even smoother experience. Not sure if the new Air model has that.



This is a good comparison, albeit with older materials:


----------



## erikradbo

ka00 said:


> For screen size alone could be worth it. But it’s all relative. I also wonder if StaffPad (or any iOS app for that matter) are multi threaded, and if not, are single core figures all that matter unless you have other apps open and doing things in the background?


Good point regarding multi threading. Weighs towards the air.


el-bo said:


> Anyone planning on activities that are pen-heavy, the Pro seems worth the extra dosh. The screen-refresh rate is apparently pretty noticeable, between the two. Also, the screen digitiser on the Pro used to be closer to the glass (Laminated to the pixels?), which apparently made for an even smoother experience. Not sure if the new Air model has that.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good comparison, albeit with older materials:




aaand that makes pro the obvious choice. Seems like the pen handling is the key to happiness. Darn it. And the new pro is not until next year.


----------



## el-bo

erikradbo said:


> aaand that makes pro the obvious choice. Seems like the pen handling is the key to happiness. Darn it. And the new pro is not until next year.



I'd imagine it's one of those situations where if your only experience was with a non-Pro model with a pen (v1), you'd think it was great. Ignorance is bliss, and all that. However, stepping back from a Pro and v2 pen would definitely feel like a downgrade.

Apple products still hold great resale value, so if you need it now you might find you're able to skip a cycle and still get a pretty good price for it. Just don't skimp on the protection


----------



## Sunny Schramm

the PRO is the perfect size for reading digital comics 🤓


----------



## el-bo

Sunny Schramm said:


> the PRO is the perfect size for reading digital comics 🤓



The 11" or 12.9" PRO?


----------



## Sunny Schramm

el-bo said:


> The 11" or 12.9" PRO?



12.9 from 2015


----------



## el-bo

Sunny Schramm said:


> 12.9 from 2015



Sweet!


----------



## Sunny Schramm

el-bo said:


> Sweet!



was not mine back then (ex-girlfriend) ... and she took it with her when she leaves 😭 😀


----------



## el-bo

Sunny Schramm said:


> was not mine back then (ex-girlfriend) ... and she took it with her when she leaves 😭 😀



Hmmm...Not very sweet, at all


----------



## erikradbo

el-bo said:


> I'd imagine it's one of those situations where if your only experience was with a non-Pro model with a pen (v1), you'd think it was great. Ignorance is bliss, and all that. However, stepping back from a Pro and v2 pen would definitely feel like a downgrade.
> 
> Apple products still hold great resale value, so if you need it now you might find you're able to skip a cycle and still get a pretty good price for it. Just don't skimp on the protection



Possibly. But also so many people unhappy with staffpad handwriting, and I imagine the one thing that might make the difference is the update frequency.


----------



## erikradbo

el-bo said:


> I'd imagine it's one of those situations where if your only experience was with a non-Pro model with a pen (v1), you'd think it was great. Ignorance is bliss, and all that. However, stepping back from a Pro and v2 pen would definitely feel like a downgrade.
> 
> Apple products still hold great resale value, so if you need it now you might find you're able to skip a cycle and still get a pretty good price for it. Just don't skimp on the protection



Well...just tried the new air and pro side by side with pencil 2. SIGNIFICANT difference in the feel du to refresh rate. Pro the clear winner. Darn it.


----------



## el-bo

erikradbo said:


> Well...just tried the new air and pro side by side with pencil 2. SIGNIFICANT difference in the feel du to refresh rate. Pro the clear winner. Darn it.



Nice!!

Of course, the billion dollar question (For me, anyway): Did you try the 'Air' first, to get a non-biased impression?


----------



## erikradbo

el-bo said:


> Nice!!
> 
> Of course, the billion dollar question (For me, anyway): Did you try the 'Air' first, to get a non-biased impression?



sure did. When it came to using the pencil, Air felt nice, but still as using a digital tool, and when switching to pro the responsiveness made it feel much closer to the real deal.

Of course the air isn’t bad. If the air had refresh rate of 36ms and pro was the one with 18ms I would have said that 18 was so much better. And that would also have been true. For the pencil usage that is, didn’t notice the difference otherwise. 

but given the poll in another thread regarding handwriting frustration with staffpad I will not get the air. I will wait for the next pro, the current feels outdated now with processor benchmarks being so much better for the air.


----------



## Michael Antrum

The biggest thing for me was the paperlike matt screen protector thing.

The reisistance on the pencil made a big difference in wriitng. It really aided my pencil control, which makes for much better recognition. Absolute twat to fit it though.....

Oh, and you must get the Forscore App - I use it to keep all my sheet music, real books etc.... I actually use it to play from, and the pro version will allow you to turn pages by nodding !


----------



## J-M

Would you guys recommend getting a second hand iPad for Staffpad?


----------



## el-bo

erikradbo said:


> sure did. When it came to using the pencil, Air felt nice, but still as using a digital tool, and when switching to pro the responsiveness made it feel much closer to the real deal.
> 
> Of course the air isn’t bad. If the air had refresh rate of 36ms and pro was the one with 18ms I would have said that 18 was so much better. And that would also have been true. For the pencil usage that is, didn’t notice the difference otherwise.
> 
> but given the poll in another thread regarding handwriting frustration with staffpad I will not get the air. I will wait for the next pro, the current feels outdated now with processor benchmarks being so much better for the air.




Ah, definitely a shame. Bit bizarre as they were really pushing the cheaper iPad for students as a digital workbook, a couple of years back. That model had the lower refresh rate, the non-laminated (to pixel) digitiser, and only supported the first iteration of the Pen. 

I'm still curious to know if the difference is solely the refresh rate of the screen. I'd be very surprised if they upgraded the cheaper models to have the same digitiser arrangement. That difference clearly adds to the disconnect. I'd be curious to compare the two with the Pro set to refresh at 60hz. Might go and check on that, myself.


Not seen that poll. Will search for it.


----------



## erikradbo

el-bo said:


> I'm still curious to know if the difference is solely the refresh rate of the screen. I'd be very surprised if they upgraded the cheaper models to have the same digitiser arrangement. That difference clearly adds to the disconnect. I'd be curious to compare the two with the Pro set to refresh at 60hz. Might go and check on that, myself.
> 
> 
> Not seen that poll. Will search for it.



Yea, I think it's the same except for the refresh rate, but let us know. I'm currently hoping for new announcements regarding an LED-ipad pro this year, but seems like it might be longer...


----------



## erikradbo

el-bo said:


> Ah, definitely a shame. Bit bizarre as they were really pushing the cheaper iPad for students as a digital workbook, a couple of years back. That model had the lower refresh rate, the non-laminated (to pixel) digitiser, and only supported the first iteration of the Pen.
> 
> I'm still curious to know if the difference is solely the refresh rate of the screen. I'd be very surprised if they upgraded the cheaper models to have the same digitiser arrangement. That difference clearly adds to the disconnect. I'd be curious to compare the two with the Pro set to refresh at 60hz. Might go and check on that, myself.
> 
> 
> Not seen that poll. Will search for it.


Did yo ever try it out?


----------



## el-bo

erikradbo said:


> Did yo ever try it out?



Not yet. Actually, I'm watching from a distance. Don't have the money to buy one, at the moment. Even then, my failing laptop would have to take priority 

I did manage to find out that the new Air models do indeed have the same laminated-to-pixel digitiser. So that's a bonus. 

I might actually walk to the store, now. Will see if they've managed to have at least one pen charged


----------



## el-bo

el-bo said:


> I might actually walk to the store, now. Will see if they've managed to have at least one pen charged



I did go, and did get a chance to test.

Blimey! The difference is immediately noticeable. For navigation, and maybe even painting, the Air experience would probably suffice. But for anyone planning on doing a lot of handwriting, the Pro would be the one to aim for. And although I didn't have much time to spend with it, I'm sure it'd be quite easy to make the case for a 240hz refresh-rate.


----------



## erikradbo

el-bo said:


> I did go, and did get a chance to test.
> 
> Blimey! The difference is immediately noticeable. For navigation, and maybe even painting, the Air experience would probably suffice. But for anyone planning on doing a lot of handwriting, the Pro would be the one to aim for. And although I didn't have much time to spend with it, I'm sure it'd be quite easy to make the case for a 240hz refresh-rate.



Right?!! Good to get confirmation on my experience. I'll probably wait for the expected apple event in november, and see if apple mentions bringing the new iPad pro out this year, but otherwise the 2020 iPad pro still is a power house. There will always be a better option around the corner.


----------



## jaketanner

Can those that have the 12.9 Pro tell me what cases you are using? I do want to be mobile, yet I want a rugged case for protection. I was also looking at Paperlike, and it doesn't seem to give much screen protection like a tempered glass...anyone have any issues with this? Are there any tips or suggestions for what to get?...new ipad pro should drop in a week or so according to rumors, and want to be prepared. Thanks.


----------



## jadi

Ihave 12,9 and the magic keyboard with paperlik works for me but ' I mostly get the I pad out of the case for working with staffpad


----------



## Michael Antrum

I use these two in combination:

This one is the carry case, with an internal loop for the pencil.









Slim iPad Pro EVO with Apple Pencil Holder


Our Bestseller Slim Sleeve for iPad Pro 9.7", 10.5" & 12.9" + Apple Pencil holder inside. Fits with/without Smart Keyboard.




www.harberlondon.com





And this one is a thin skin/shell, that protects the iPad from scratches and dings when I'm using it. The pencil will charge while this case is on.


----------



## jaketanner

jadi said:


> Ihave 12,9 and the magic keyboard with paperlik works for me but ' I mostly get the I pad out of the case for working with staffpad


I was looking into the Logitech one that is second in line next to the magic keybaord...But there might be a new one coming out along with the new ipad, so hopefully I can grab both.


----------



## jaketanner

Michael Antrum said:


> I use these two in combination:
> 
> This one is the carry case, with an internal loop for the pencil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slim iPad Pro EVO with Apple Pencil Holder
> 
> 
> Our Bestseller Slim Sleeve for iPad Pro 9.7", 10.5" & 12.9" + Apple Pencil holder inside. Fits with/without Smart Keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.harberlondon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is a thin skin/shell, that protects the iPad from scratches and dings when I'm using it. The pencil will charge while this case is on.



second image isn't there. I may end up with two cases then...seems like there isn't one case that's good for every application. Might be the way to go like you did with separate cases.


----------

